# Rail sound and proto sound?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

What is "rail sound" and "proto sound"? Do I need special equipment to use them? I have a 3 rail "O" scale with standard transformers. Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's somewhat of a complicated question. In the simplest form, no, you can use them with standard transformers.

There are also multiple varieties of either system. Lionel has RailSounds for conventional, which allows you to access the functionality using the bell and whistle controls on a conventional transformer. MTH ProtoSound 1 is similar in that it's for a conventional transformer.

Next up the line are TMCC/RailSounds and then Legacy/RailSounds. These are command/control versions, but still offer conventional operation and access to some of the sounds and features. For command locomotives, you need the TMCC or Legacy control system to unlock all the neat features.

MTH ProtoSound 2 and ProtoSound 3 are similar to TMCC/Legacy in that you can use them with conventional, but to get maximum value you need the DCS control system.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. I'm looking at a MTH 30-1125-1 Southern Crescent 4-6-2 Loco on Ebay. It has the original sound (1qsl). 
I talked to the guy selling it. He thinks my CW-80 transformer may not run this locomotive. He say's the cw-80 does not really produce 80 watts out. He say's his locomotive has a fan type smoke unit and a larger motor than most Lionel Locomotives.
What do you think? What is a good transformer that will run something like this?
I am having no problem with the CW-80 running a train and accessories now. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The CW-80 is specifically mentioned in the MTH manuals as being NOT compatible with a lot of their stuff, and I can attest to that fact having actually tested it. He's also wrong about the output wattage, it actually does put out 80 watts at a maximum, however the way it controls power generates electrical noise and causes issues with many locomotives. It will also drive Williams TrueBlast II bell/horn modules crazy, they'll sound when they're not supposed to, and remain silent when they're supposed to be actuated. 

I have the MTH Southern Crescent 4-6-2 with ProtoSound 2, nice little locomotive. One thing is baloney, it has the same size motor and power consumption as a similarly sized Lionel locomotive. The only true part is the MTH smoke unit can consume a bit more power, but we're talking a few more watts, not something that's immense.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; I have the CW-80 on my inner loop that has lights, switches and 2 un couplers. I have a CW-30 on my outer loop with no accessories.
maybee I'll put the CW-80 on the outer loop and buy some thing bigger for the inner loop. 
Are the older transformers any better? Maybee I'm better off to buy one of the large transformers that control 2 trains. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably look for one of the more modern transformers that has a pure sine wave output. The reasoning is they have both whistle and bell buttons, which will be necessary for some of the fancier sound modules. You can also use an add-on bell button for an older PW transformer.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

My thoughts also. thanks; Don


----------

